# Quick question...



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

I was just wondering how many does you think could live comfortably in this cage?










Thanks!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't care for it myself...particularly the wire floor. I think mice like to bury and tunnel into their bedding...and to me, more floor space is better than climbing. Plus mice tend to pee down the sides, leaveing hard smelly spots that have to be cleaned reguarly. What a pain. I prefer to stick with tanks or tubs. 
But anyway..certainly no more than a trio of does, and they need to be larger mice or they will escape.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I don't understand the point of that cage. It's tall but the space isn't useable - all it has is that tiny shelf. I agree that wire cages are not the best option for mice. Be careful of the bar spacing as many cages allow mice to escape fairly easily.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

OK, thanks!


----------

